# Sacar audio de tv estereo



## elsaky (Sep 27, 2006)

hola gente , quisiera saber si es posible sacar señal de audio desde los parlantes de mi tv para poder ingresarla al auxiliar de mi equipo de musica.

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 27, 2006)

Tienes dos formas
Por el euroconector/scart: comprar un adaptador de EURO a RCA con interruptor entrada/salida es una cajita negra que por un lado hay el euro y por el otro tres conectores redondos RCA

El otro como usted menciona soldado un cable directamente a los altaveos, puede que necesite un potenciometro o una resistencia variable para atenuar el volumen de 1K por ejemplo,una patilla al altaveo, la central al amplificador y la otra a masa de la tele y del cable del amplificador.

La ventaja de utilizar los altaveos es que el volumen lo controlas con el mando de la tele pero debes abrir la tele y soldar.

La ventaja del euro es que es facil solo debes conectar cables y poco mas pero el volumen no lo puedes controlar es fijo y tiene otras particularidades menos importantes.


----------



## elsaky (Sep 28, 2006)

gracias por los datos, vamos a probar y te cuento
gracias


----------

